# Title help



## Intruder (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm creating a series. I have high hopes for this idea but it still lacks a name. So, I figured I could ask for assistance on nameing this thing. We'll start with the basics.

Setting: 
=>time : general distant future
=>places: Multiple planets depending on the current story or simply drifting through space
=>technology: Advanced starships, weapons, and such. Things like lasers and beam swords. there are huge system to system wormhole systems (stargates in effect) their outgoing destination is untrackable and makes escapes possible. These gates are known as "Rifts"
=>races: Human:dur
             Khenorian: generally human with large cat ears and tail, wonky hair colors that match the ears and tail
             Razsekk: Horned scalie usually with a pattern of stripes, hair and horn color is usually similar to that of the stripes.
            all races are anthropomorphic and have the same intellegence and personality potential.
  this universe revolves around the trade industry. With trade, there are pirates. This series is about the adventures a team of three amatuer pirates, err, two amatuer pirates and the new guy.
Characters:
  Protogonists:
name: Jezebel Torrent
race: Human
gender: female
weapons: Laser submachine gun
abilities: Conartist, insane flying ability, generally lucky
personality: scarcastic, never serious, the crews prankster
ships: The Reginald (the cargo/carrier that houses the loadstar, chimera, and blaze about 295ft long), the Loadstar (very light cargo refitted as a fighter, bomber, or cargo depending on its hookups)

name: Tessanae Kostres
race: Kenorian
gender: female
weapons: purple beam daggers (pso style, combinable into one large two-hander beamsword [beam weaponry has air resistance in this universe so it cannot be as manipulatable as a light saber])
abilities: stealthy, very skilled with electronics and is the designer of the Reginalds AI
personality: doubting, doesn't talk much, smiles are rare out of this one.
ships: the Chimera (light fighter [scouting ship with the guns of a corvette {ship class, not ground vehicle, you fools!}])

name: Ezekiel Hawkes
race: Human
gender: male
weapons: 4ft long heavy pipe wrench, Laser shotgun converted into a welder, then rebuilt to be changed back and forth between forms
abilities: bomb-ass starship mechanic, quick thinking and akward luck in combat situations.
personality: trys to play the good guy of the team, usually confused (you would be too if you went from mechanic to fighter pilot and space pirate)
ships: Blaze (light missile fighter)
  Antagonists

The Trade Protection Corps: hired escorts for larger cargo missions, they act as the police in this universe. They're all faceless and disposable.

The bounty hunters (amatuer like our heroes, err villians, whatever.)
name: Jeff lolnolastname
gender: male
race: Human
weapons: dual laser pistols
personality: not really decided yet

name: Rona Tacius
race: Razsekk
gender: female
weapons: two handed sword
personality: generally innocent, is a bounty hunter to try and make up for the pirate backround of her name, and 1up her older brother (pirate, not mentioned)

tl;dr
it's about space pirates.

That should be way more than enough of the information to give you an idea of where its going.
Sofar the only thing I can come up with is "Bandit's Rift"


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 26, 2008)

Usually it's best to wait until _after_ you've finished writin' it, usually atleast until you've finished the initial draft, before you start off with it's name.


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 26, 2008)

That's nice.  Now what's the plot?


----------



## Intruder (Jul 27, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> That's nice.  Now what's the plot?



The first set of stories revolves around Jezebels origin, past, and descent into piracy. Going from a cargo pilot for her fathers shipping company, to a convoy leader of that company, to a freelance cargo pilot, to a space pirate. After that I intend to introduce Tessa and Zeke into the crew in the form of a comic, that will be depicting the adventures of the team with some comedy mixed in.

sofar All I've accomplished is jotting down alot of unorganized ideas into a journal and have been doing alot of sketches and subsequent digital works based on them.


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 27, 2008)

Just go with "Bandit's Rift" as a working title, and see what comes to you as the text is completed.  It's hard to title something based on what you _think_ it's going to be.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree with Adelio.

Poems and drawings are different, but, somehow, the title is the finishing touch whenever I do anything. It helps when I'm able to see the big picture and everything is set.


----------



## kitreshawn (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree that you should not fix on a title right now, first it is much more importaint to actually start writing.

If you feel like you must have one to start working on a story then come up with a working title, but that can be anything.  As you write the story and all that you will probably start to have ideas about what it should be called when it is actually finished.


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 28, 2008)

Heck. I'm not shy!

I generally have the title first and work from there. A descriptive and unusual title helps me to keep to a theme. I do sometimes invent "working titles", but that is only to keep the real title from the public and et give something to whet the appitite.

In your case here, I recommend you look into the possible future of the series, obviously particularly at your three main characters. Being space pirates, it seems natural to me that they should either give themselves a name at some time, or get a handle dumped on them by their peers, allies, enemies or family. The possibilities are endless and such a title is always best decided by the creator, but here are a few from me, as you have posted here to get ideas...

The Get Somers
The Lighteners
The Innovias
The Scrath Threesome
Threeodd
Layintoward
Hommiterr
Stealstrike
Catchhome
Cutnhidaway
Den Of Trioclaws
Sweet Spot
Hulls Abound
Heavy Traffic
Lonely Space

If you want to trace the title of the series and the gang ID of your main characters, a special episode which explains things will obviously be necessary unless you prefer to simply refer to the episode throughout the regular series. You know how fans can get to be, wanting to know everything...

Out of curiousity, How many issues are you aiming for?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 28, 2008)

Titles are the finishing touch on a good novel.  Heck, I wrote 50,000 words last November, but despite keeping the characters close in mind nearly every day for the past eight months I still can't think of a proper title for the novel as a whole.


----------



## Toonces (Aug 5, 2008)

"I've got all these blueprints and plans for this house, it's going to be amazing! I have the materials, I have the labor, I have everything I need to build it!"

"Oh, cool! Why haven't you started?"

"There's just one thing I can't figure out."

"What's that?"

"What the welcome mat should say."


----------



## ciaron (Aug 10, 2008)

TooncesFA said:


> "I've got all these blueprints and plans for this house, it's going to be amazing! I have the materials, I have the labor, I have everything I need to build it!"
> 
> "Oh, cool! Why haven't you started?"
> 
> ...



God I love you >.> 

yeah, finish up the story then add the title, for the moment, a working title like, say "Universal Bounty" would work just fine until you pick exactly what  you're writing about, if it's a number of stories put together, "Chronicles of a Space Pirate" would work too.


----------

